# Kohler SV735 oil leak?



## Brad55102 (Aug 1, 2013)

Only 77 hours on the engine with a small oil leak near the front of the engine. About the size of a half dollar on the ground in 1 week. I have noticed a small amount of blue smoke occasionally while mowing. Any ideas?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Brad,where ,in Michigan are you? I'm originally from Lansing,and St,Johns.

Are you sure it isn't overfull,or tilted downward,at the front,when parked?
Also,have you checked the breather canister,to see if it has oil in it?


----------



## Brad55102 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm from Grand Rapids. It sits level when parked. Where is the breather canister?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Some had a can,others didn't.
On the valve cover you should see a rubber tube . This is the crankcase vent system. It returns fumes from the crankcase ,to either a canister,or directly into the air intake on the carb,so it can be burned.
Yours should have a breather like the one(#5) in the diagram. If it sticks,it could cause the problems mentioned.
http://www.partstree.com/parts/kohl...p-19-4kw/cylinder-head-breather-group-4-32-4/


----------

